# Agama?



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

What the hell is this? I love it!!!


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

That's awesome! Is it photoshopped?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

That is real, from the island chain off the off the north coast of Australia, where the range of the Frilled lizard meets the Bearded Dragon range. They cross breed occasionaly and that is what the offspring look like, personally I like these crosses.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> That is real, from the island chain off the off the north coast of Australia, where the range of the Frilled lizard meets the Bearded Dragon range. They cross breed occasionaly and that is what the offspring look like, personally I like these crosses.


That's so cool. I was going to say that it looked like a Bearded dragon. But I thought it might have have been photoshopped as well. Thanks for clearing this up Bill.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its a Toad Head Agama (Phrynocephalus Mystaceus) They are found throughout Central Asia and are occassionally available rather cheaply but prove to be problematic to keep alive. Here is a link to some more pics of these neat little desert lizards.

http://www.google.com/search?q=Phry...NGKbh0QG8nPiDCw&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1245&bih=506


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> That is real, from the island chain off the off the north coast of Australia, where the range of the Frilled lizard meets the Bearded Dragon range. They cross breed occasionaly and that is what the offspring look like, personally I like these crosses.


Bill,

Sorry to bust your chops but the odds of a Frilled and a Beardie cross breeding and producing viable offspring would be similar to me cross breeding with a Lemur and raising a furry family together


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

mantisdragon91 said:


> Its a Toad Head Agama (Phrynocephalus Mystaceus) They are found throughout Central Asia and are occassionally available rather cheaply but prove to be problematic to keep alive. Here is a link to some more pics of these neat little desert lizards.
> 
> Phrynocephalus - Google Search


This is it, I couldnt remember the name for the life of me...cool lizards but I also had trouble keeping them alive for any decent amount of time.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

mantisdragon91 said:


> Bill,
> 
> Sorry to bust your chops but the odds of a Frilled and a Beardie cross breeding and producing viable offspring would be similar to me cross breeding with a Lemur and raising a furry family together


Roman, I never said the offspring would be viable, so I guess you are disagreeing with yourself, And also, don't be so sure that they would not cross, there have been strange crosses over the years, and I won't discuss this further. I just thought I would inject a little humor on this thread tonite, oh well, didn't last long, Bill


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I read on some euro forum I beleive that some people actually tried to cross these two unsuccessfully
very nice lizards... i should get some frilled dragon at some time!! its basically a beardie, much cooler look?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Frilleds are the most boring lizard I ever had. When they get used to you they quit frilling and hide till your gone, just didn't do much for me.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

rollinkansas said:


> This is it, I couldnt remember the name for the life of me...cool lizards but I also had trouble keeping them alive for any decent amount of time.


Why are they problematic to keep alive? JVK


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

jkooiman said:


> Why are they problematic to keep alive? JVK


They are very similar to Horny toads in terms of the ecological niche they occupy. Very specific heat and humidity requirements with a need for a large temp drop at night, very territorial and may need ants in their diet for longterm survival. The Europeans have bred and kept them since at least the 80s because of their closer relationship with Iran(which is where most imports come from) However details on how it was done are very hard to find.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

FwoGiZ said:


> I read on some euro forum I beleive that some people actually tried to cross these two unsuccessfully
> very nice lizards... i should get some frilled dragon at some time!! its basically a beardie, much cooler look?


Frilleds get larger and are more active, and should have a larger cage than a bearded. They are also quite arboreal at times, and should be kept in a cage that allows some climbing. 6x2x4 feet (lxwxh) is my usual recommendation.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

mantisdragon91 said:


> They are very similar to Horny toads in terms of the ecological niche they occupy. Very specific heat and humidity requirements with a need for a large temp drop at night, very territorial and may need ants in their diet for longterm survival. The Europeans have bred and kept them since at least the 80s because of their closer relationship with Iran(which is where most imports come from) However details on how it was done are very hard to find.


It looks like something from Avatar! I've seen them on lists I think, but never realized they looked like that. Too bad they're ant-eaters, my interest has been piqued! My next little agama will be Xenagama though, this year or next, I think. JVK


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

jkooiman said:


> It looks like something from Avatar! I've seen them on lists I think, but never realized they looked like that. Too bad they're ant-eaters, my interest has been piqued! My next little agama will be Xenagama though, this year or next, I think. JVK


They don't look like that often. That happens to be a male in breeding season doing a territorial display. Feel free to PM me if you ever need ideas on how to maintain Xenagama. I have a colony of Taylori that I have worked with for the past couple of years and have a pretty good handle on their needs


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Bringing up an old thread.

Despite what was said earlier in this thread about them being rather cheap, that has never been the case. Many other (but VERY different) agamids have been sold as this species but very few specimens of this species have actually been imported and offered. I have a small group and although they are WC, they are doing very well. The mouth "flaps" are normally hidden. I've read they use them to attract insects, but I have not witnessed this yet. Their tails are really cool; they move them like a scorpion. Enjoy!


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

They are not ant specialists, but I have seen that in some publications. There is much misinformation of this species floating around, sadly. 



mantisdragon91 said:


> They are very similar to Horny toads in terms of the ecological niche they occupy. Very specific heat and humidity requirements with a need for a large temp drop at night, very territorial and may need ants in their diet for longterm survival. The Europeans have bred and kept them since at least the 80s because of their closer relationship with Iran(which is where most imports come from) However details on how it was done are very hard to find.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't get enough of these guys, look at those mouth flaps in use. Too cool.

Phrynocephalus mystaceus drinking water - YouTube


----------

